# I am a new budgie owner



## austinsa95 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello, everyone! i recently got two new budgies a male and female recently discovered. The left one is mirai and the right one is blue. I just got them last week. I am someone who suffers from bad depression and having them around i already feel happier. They both are characters that just make me laugh and smile all the time. Blue is vocal and has an amazing confidence while mirai is a bit more cautious. The two have bonded greatly though preening each other, laying close to each other, and giving kisses to each other. I have a bigger cage now too that was the previous one. I recently started trying to rest my hand carefully in the cage. Blue doesn't really react and mirai at first is fine but then flies off. I made good steps though. I got some spray millet and blue will now jump onto my finger then walk over to eat happily. However, mirai is the complete opposite. She wont accept the treat or socialize much with me. I love them both a lot and hoping mirai will eventually trust me .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Your little budgies, Mirai and Blue are adorable!

As you have a mixed gender pair, it is very important you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*You should not be touching your budgies or trying to tame them at this point in time.
Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home and you should not be trying to touch or tame them at this time. They are often submissive initially because they are terrified.
You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help them feel more secure. Play music or the TV for them when you are not around during the day.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.
To bond with your budgie, you need to build their trust in you.

They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them, grab them and try to force them to allow you to hold them.
To build your birds’ trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them. 

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch them.
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.
Always work at your birds’ pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.

Giving your budgies millet for a couple of days when you first get them is fine. However, then you need to only give millet as a treat (very sparingly).
Millet is high in fat content and, like children with candy, if your budgies have the option to eat that, they will do so instead of eating a healthy diet.
*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*It is best that you put the paper on top of the bottom grate rather than under it. Use only the black and white portion of the newspaper (not colored) OR get blank newsprint which is sold as packing paper. You can also use plain white paper towels. This will make it easier for your budgies to walk on the bottom of the cage.

How large is the cage you have them in? Length, Width and Height

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**


*


----------



## Greyboi (Sep 18, 2021)

Faery is right. Don't try to rush your relationship with them. It's best if you give it time and patience that they will trust you more and more.

Other then that welcome to the fourm.


----------

